# Chicken feed for pigeons?



## coyotejoe

I've been getting Purina Pigeon Checkers from my local feed store. They don't actually stock it but order it directly from Purina. I have been buying two bags at a time and when I open the second bag I call the feed store to order two more. That has worked fine up till now. I went to the store to pick up the two bags I had ordered and was told "it didn't come in". They were also out of the whole grain pigeon feed they normally do stock.
So I went to WallyWorld and bought a bag of chicken "laying mix" pellets to see me through until the next order of Pigeon Checkers. The birds don't like it. They throw it out, seemingly searching for something better, but I'm sure they will eat it when they get hungry enough.
My question is: will it be OK to let them get along with the chicken feed for a week and a half until I can get the Purina pellets?


----------



## Guest

I think you shoiuld be fine with that for now ,I used to feed mine that along with grain but personally my birds preferred the game bird pellets more


----------



## victor miller

You Can Get Some Wild Bird Seed Also To Hold Them Over Till Your Feed Comes In Or Get A Bag Of Chicken Scratch It Will Work Also In A Pinch.


----------



## Eapalekthiloom

When I bought my first four pairs of White Swiss Mondains, the breeder told me to buy a special feed. It was expensive and had to be special ordered. The same thing happened to me. The farm store "ran out" and didn't make my special order. My birds did O.K. on some game bird ration they had but I wasn't satisfied.

I ordered one two bags of each of the following and mixed my own:

1) Whole Corn
2) Whole Red Wheat
3) Chick Peas

I did not mix the grains, but fed each by itself in its own compartment in the cafeteria feeder. The birds eat different grains at different times of the day. This way, they develop their own ration. Of course, I also provide good grit and quality water at all times.

When chick peas are not available there is usually some other legume that is. I have alternated dry green and yellow peas, cow peas, even small white and red beans. All are relished by the birds. Whole corn is sometimes difficult to get and at those times I have alternated popcorn. Wheat is always available.

Now, this may seem complicated but it really isn't. Since that time, I have never fed commercial rations and I haven't had to worry about special ordering anything. This more natural approach creates a more healthy flock of birds, believe me.


----------



## windmill Ranch

Chicken pellets are okay for pigeons. 
As long as your not racing your birds etc. 
Don't worry about it. They will do fine. 
You can keep the pigeons on chicken pellets and they will do just as well. 
Foy's tells many people to use chicken pellet - when they don't have pigeon pellets in the area in which they live.
You can mix some safflower seed with it. The birds will eat the seed and then finish up the pellets. Jim


----------



## Brummie

Before I fed my pigeons anything other than a pigeon mix, I would look at the ingrediant list. 
There's a reason they call it laying mix.


----------



## spirit wings

yes you have to give what you can get, if it happens again try the gamebird pellets....


----------



## re lee

People have fed only chicken pellts and fed only hog pellets And there birds were just as healthy as others. First is balnce of the nutritionel need Pellets does cause larger more oder stools. And birds pet wait on more rapid if not controled. Young seem to grow faster if parents are fed pellets. Purinia has to pellet mixes that are good One green one gold which are round pellets about the size of peas. Is the type you have been using. Grains are great BUT in some places buying pigeon mix is a hundred mile drive And i was told several places just do not want the libility of producing and selling the mix. Plus the pigeon hobby has dropped greatly across the U S over the years.


----------



## Ed

They should be fine using the chicken pellets.
I know people that use them because that's all they can get a hold of.
Also what spirit wings said about the game pellets is good.
I know people that use the game pellets also.


----------



## coyotejoe

Thanks for all the replies. The Purina Pigeon Checkers are an elongated pellet, over 1/16" diameter and three-four times as long. The chicken laying mix is smaller pellets called "crumble", well named because it seems to turn to dust in the gravity feeder. At first they just threw it out but now are really into the stuff.
I picked up a bag of whole grain pigeon mix today. I hate to keep switching foods but this will tide them over till the Purina pellets come in next week. I'll start ordering three bags at a time and as soon as I start the second bag I'll order three more so I won't run out if this happens again.


----------



## spirit wings

coyotejoe said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The Purina Pigeon Checkers are an elongated pellet, over 1/16" diameter and three-four times as long. The chicken laying mix is smaller pellets called "crumble", well named because it seems to turn to dust in the gravity feeder. At first they just threw it out but now are really into the stuff.
> I picked up a bag of whole grain pigeon mix today. I hate to keep switching foods but this will tide them over till the Purina pellets come in next week. I'll start ordering three bags at a time and as soon as I start the second bag I'll order three more so I won't run out if this happens again.


good deal!, yes the crumbles have so much waste with the dust...been there done that...lol... I would stick with the array of pellets, chicken, gamebird, I think the turkey pellets are a bit big though.


----------



## Guest

browns turkey pellets are actualy smaller then the layer pellets I used to get and my birds seem to eat them better too.. my place wont order the checkers unless they get a big enuf order in so most times Im sol


----------



## spirit wings

LokotaLoft said:


> browns turkey pellets are actualy smaller then the layer pellets I used to get and my birds seem to eat them better too.. my place wont order the checkers unless they get a big enuf order in so most times Im sol


oh thats good to know... the last time I saw a turkey pellet it was a honking big thing...it's been awhile...lol...


----------



## Guest

spirit wings said:


> oh thats good to know... the last time I saw a turkey pellet it was a honking big thing...it's been awhile...lol...


Im sure every brand is different too but I really like the browns and so do my birds lol thats what counts


----------



## randymcone

They only poultry supply company within driving distance will not "special order' pigeon feed. I was forced to purchase poultry pellets. My birds are thriving. don't feed your pigeons "laying mix" exclusivly. The high protein content will eventually cause gout. I use a 15% protein pellet mixed with cracked corn in the winter (I raise show birds, not racers).


----------



## welder

I use chicken scratch for All my birds here in Iowa it is really cold and the scratch is almost all corn keeps them warm and a live in -50 below temps of last yr and -35 this yr so you will be fine w/ it


----------

